# Rusia será expulsada hoy del sistema bancario SWIFT



## Burbujo II (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

Todas las empresas que tengan clientes rusos que se preparen para la ruina. En España no seran pocas, con la de rusos millonettis que hay en la costa.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (24 Feb 2022)

Joder espero que no pase. Es muy gordo.


----------



## antivivoras (24 Feb 2022)

En realidad es bueno. Saldrán alternativas que restaran poder a los globalistas.


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Feb 2022)

¿Qué significa que Rusia sea apartada del SWIFT?


Un servicio de mensajería financiera vuelve a estar en el centro de una disputa de sanciones internacionales.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 Feb 2022)

antivivoras dijo:


> En realidad es bueno. Saldrán alternativas que restaran poder a los globalistas.



Bitcoin?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Feb 2022)

¿Los pobres rusos? Ellos van para arriba. Los pobres nosotros que vamos para abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## Kolobok (24 Feb 2022)

Los rusos crearán el Суифт


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

Hilo para recordar quien es Rusia


Para los que piden sanciones como si Rusia fuera un pais de follacabras zarraspastrosos del que abusar impunemente como Afganistán. Rusia es el país dueño de esto: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-30_Bulava Vease el video con esta cancion de fondo:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ufo (24 Feb 2022)

Los alemanes van ir a pagar con camiones llenos de euros el gas a Moscú


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Feb 2022)

Pues a ver como le pagan el gas que obligatoriamente necesitarán los europeos.


----------



## damnit (24 Feb 2022)

Oriente Medio seguirá siendo un refugio financiero excelente para los rusos. Es más creo que Dubai y demás van a salir MUY beneficiados de esta guerra.

No tomar parte en organizaciones supranacionales destructoras de naciones a veces sale a cuenta.


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Los alemanes van ir a pagar con camiones llenos de euros el gas a Moscú



Alemania no comprará más gas ruso


----------



## damnit (24 Feb 2022)

antivivoras dijo:


> En realidad es bueno. Saldrán alternativas que restaran poder a los globalistas.



Estás tú que los narigudos van a promover algo que mínimamente les toque el bolsillo. Esto es simplemente alguna argucia para ganar más, no para ganar menos.


----------



## HaCHa (24 Feb 2022)

Rusia tiene su propio SWIFT. Ya lo usa para lo importante, que es tratar con sus principales socios.


----------



## Ufo (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Alemania no comprará más gas ruso



Pues van a pasar frío y hambre por qué tampoco van a pagar el fertilizante que usan .... Por no hablar de los metales.. una ruina económica. Los alemanes no son idiotas


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Rusia tiene su propio SWIFT. Ya lo usa para lo importante, que es tratar con sus principales socios.



Eso no sirve para pagar en occidente, y eso es bien importante para tener a tu elite dirigente contenta.

Una elite dirigente que no podia disfrutar de la buena vida y lujos en occidente fue lo que hizo implosionar la URSS..


----------



## Burbujo II (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## sirpask (24 Feb 2022)

Otra losa mas sobre la débil Europa....

A ver si nos damos cuenta que todo lo que aplicamos a Rusia nos perjudica mucho mas a Europa. Por que tendremos muchos mas intermediarios para comprar lo que ellos producen.

Sin contar las exportaciones que ya no podemos hacer a un pais que esta "al lado".


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (24 Feb 2022)

Oh, no!!! 

Como cobrarán ahora el petróleo y el gas!!!!


----------



## HaCHa (24 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Eso no sirve para pagar en occidente, y eso es bien importante para tener a tu elite dirigente contenta.



Esos pájaros ya volaron hace más de un mes.
En serio, muchos castuzos rusos ya no están en Rusia. Volverán en un mes o dos. Es gente a la que le mola irse de vacaciones y viajar.


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Feb 2022)

*Pues en unas horas, se han zampado media Ucrania... *


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esos pájaros ya volaron hace más de un mes.
> En serio, muchos castuzos rusos ya no están en Rusia. Volverán en un mes o dos. Es gente a la que le mola irse de vacaciones y viajar.



Cuando vuelvan no podran pagar como no lleven efectivo.


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Pues van a pasar frío y hambre por qué tampoco van a pagar el fertilizante que usan .... Por no hablar de los metales.. una ruina económica. Los alemanes no son idiotas



El gas vendrá de otros sitios, tan fácil como eso


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> El gas vendrá de otros sitios, tan fácil como eso



Mas caro. Y nos va a subir el precio a nosotros tb, aunque no consumamos gas ruso.

El gas en barco va a subir de precio para todos los consumidores de gas licuado, gracias a los dirigentes corrupts alemanes.


----------



## HaCHa (24 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Cuando vuelvan no podran pagar como no lleven efectivo.



Si cuando se asienta el polvo las sanciones se mantienen a efectos prácticos y no se han abierto ya de par en par las fisuras VIP del bloqueo, entonces sí, se cabrearán.
Y lo primero que harán será no volver todavía. Lo segundo ir presionando o desinvirtiendo.

Pero que no me sufras por los putos ricos. Ni van a padecer mucho ni tampoco van a arrastrar a Putin a nada.
Putin suda de todo y de todos. Se está buscando un correctivo internacional.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (24 Feb 2022)

¿Puede Rusia, un país con el PIB similar al de España, permitirse ésto?

La segunda pregunta (retórica, por supuesto) es: ¿en qué cojones nos gastamos nosotros el dinero?


----------



## silverwindow (24 Feb 2022)

Es una medida extrema.
Pero coño atacar y lanzar tomahawks contra otro pais tambien lo es.


----------



## Millar (24 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Otra losa mas sobre la débil Europa....
> 
> A ver si nos damos cuenta que todo lo que aplicamos a Rusia nos perjudica mucho mas a Europa. Por que tendremos muchos mas intermediarios para comprar lo que ellos producen.
> 
> Sin contar las exportaciones que ya no podemos hacer a un pais que esta "al lado".



Rusia es un vergel de prosperidad en cambio, sí. A ver con qué os pagan a los bots a partir de ahora.


----------



## antivivoras (24 Feb 2022)

No, la masa monetaria te la van a diluir sin cryptos, lo estan haciendo ya. Incluso igual algún dictador Trudeau de la vida te quita tu dinero por revoltoso.


----------



## Beriaru (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Alemania no comprará más gas ruso



Estas poniendo el carro por delante de los bueyes: esta guerra es precisamente para que Rusia no cierre el NS1.

Si los alemanes no van a comprar más gas ruso no sólo no hace falta abrir el NS2, sino que ni siquiera necesitan mantener abierto el NS1. Y eso implica condenar al frío a Ucrania.

Los alemanes seguirán consumiendo gas ruso. Tenlo por seguro.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (24 Feb 2022)

Usaran btc y to the MOON!!


----------



## vil. (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> El gas vendrá de otros sitios, tan fácil como eso



Tan fácil dices???... a ver crear y mantener infraestructuras para exportar gas es algo bastante caro y si es en barco y licuado requiere inyectar ingentes cantidades que ADEMAS requieren ser pagadas a largo plazo... los exportadores gaseros tienen capacidad limitada de aumentos de exportación, con lo cual vas a disparar el coste del gas MUY POR ENCIMA incluso de lo que sería coherente con el nivel de demanda y... y... y... 

Pues que Rusia por un lado vendiendo menos gas, va a ganar BASTANTE MAS que vendiendo más gas, pero... pero... 

Ningún país exportador podrá realizar esas inversiones para aumentar sus ventas si no hay garantías de los países consumidores de comprar ese gas a futuros y AL PRECIO que se dé en el momento de hacer tales inversiones... ¿y qué?...

Pues que Rusia tendrá en sus pozos gas INMENSAMENTE más barato, con lo cual si lo inyecta en la DEMANDA convertirá esas inversiones en un ruína y los compradores que pretendan mantener esos contratos en ARRUINADOS...

Sabes qué hizo caer a la URSS????... no fue Afganistan... tampoco el Tio Sam...fue Arabia Saudí... cómo lo hizo, manteniendo bajos los precios del petroleo, incluso por debajo de lo que la demanda permitía... con lo cual las inversiones de la URSS se fueron volviendo cada día más y más caras y más y más honerosas...

No, no podemos comprar gas en otros sitios, dado que no podríamos garantizar las inversiones realizadas y como resultado nos iríamos a la quiebra...

Y quizás el Tio Sam durante un tiempo nos intente vender el gas a un precio asequible, pero más tarde que temprano tendrá que ponerlo en su justo punto y ENTONCES nuestras empresas tendrán que buscar el modo y manera de COMPETIR con las empresas Chinas que pagarán el gas a quizás un 20 o un 30% más barato, algo inviable, salvo que tengas mano de obra esclava... 

Pero bueno, en Europa somos humanitarios y hemos decidido traer a media Africa para SALVARLES de los horripilantes lugares dónde nacen... con lo cual, lo mismo EFECTIVAMENTE podemos traer gas de cualquier lado... 

En fin...


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Feb 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tan fácil dices???... a ver crear y mantener infraestructuras para exportar gas es algo bastante caro y si es en barco y licuado requiere inyectar ingentes cantidades que ADEMAS requieren ser pagadas a largo plazo... los exportadores gaseros tienen capacidad limitada de aumentos de exportación, con lo cual vas a disparar el coste del gas MUY POR ENCIMA incluso de lo que sería coherente con el nivel de demanda y... y... y...
> 
> Pues que Rusia por un lado vendiendo menos gas, va a ganar BASTANTE MAS que vendiendo más gas, pero... pero...
> 
> ...



Vaya popurrí


----------



## vil. (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Vaya popurrí




jajajajajaa... hostia... jajajajaaaa... tienes razón, me había olvidado que hablaba en un foro de... jajajjaaaa, perdona tío...

Que a lo que vamos... ayer Calitos quedó por detrás del Charles, le metió casi 2 décimas o algo más... mierda... y Alonso tiene al menos un buga que puede mantener el motor, que corra además... pero... mierda también no creo que corra y tiene más de 40 tacos... va otra birra tío????... jajajajajaaaa, pero esta la pagas tú... o no mejor yo que después de la murga del otro post ya me vale... jajajajajaaaa


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (24 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Todas las empresas que tengan clientes rusos que se preparen para la ruina. En España no seran pocas, con la de rusos millonettis que hay en la costa.



0.16% de las exportaciones. Rusia es solo petróleo, droga y armas paco de mierda


----------



## Franz. Liszt (24 Feb 2022)

A estas alturas, a Rusia le importa un carajo. Ha cruzado su Rubicón.

Veremos si los progres europeos deciden seguir pagando el gas ruso, o pagar el doble o el triple por gas licuado para solidarizarse con Ucrania.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> 0.16% de las exportaciones. Rusia es solo petróleo, droga y armas paco de mierda



No digo las que exportan a Rusia.

Me refiero a las que tienen clientes rusos que estan aqui en España, ya sea viviendo o de turistas.

Muchas de lujo y articulos de alto valor.


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Feb 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Oh, no!!!
> 
> Como cobrarán ahora el petróleo y el gas!!!!



Pregúntaselo a Irán


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No digo las que exportan a Rusia.
> 
> Me refiero a las que tienen clientes rusos que estan aqui en España, ya sea viviendo o de turistas.
> 
> Muchas de lujo y articulos de alto valor.



500k rusos. Una puta mierda. Rusia es petroleo, gas y drogas. Es un país moronegro sin más


----------



## pabloMM (24 Feb 2022)

Es que los plebeyos gastamos el Swift todos los meses. El 95% de la población nunca lo ha usado ni lo usará. Impaciente de ver como lo explican en el telediarreo


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Feb 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Es que los plebeyos gastamos el Swift todos los meses. El 95% de la población nunca lo ha usado ni lo usará. Impaciente de ver como lo explican en el telediarreo



Ya porque lo que compras se produce en un taller Paco y no depende para nada de cadenas de suministros globales.


----------



## pabloMM (24 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Ya porque lo que compras se produce en un taller Paco y no depende para nada de cadenas de suministros globales.



Y esas operaciones quien las hace en una empresa? Los ejecutivos de cuentas. A nivel europeo ya se usa sepa. Hay bancos como n26 que ni soportan Swift.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (24 Feb 2022)

antivivoras dijo:


> En realidad es bueno. Saldrán alternativas que restaran poder a los globalistas.



Bitcoin


----------



## El Caga Chele (24 Feb 2022)

A ver quien se hunde primero. La Industria alemana o los tozudos rusos y sus pibonas veinteañeras. 
Alemania tiene pies de barro, apagar el SWIFT es joder a Europa contiental, pondran cara bonita un par de meses pero los rusos ya estan acostumbrados a la mala vida.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Los alemanes van ir a pagar con camiones llenos de euros el gas a Moscú



O mejor con oro


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Feb 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Y esas operaciones quien las hace en una empresa? Los ejecutivos de cuentas. A nivel europeo ya se usa sepa. Hay bancos como n26 que ni soportan Swift.



Desde hace 1 semana todas las empresas rusas tienen que pagar por adelantado porque ninguna aseguradora las cubre. Yo como trabajo sé estas cosas y las pajas niniescas de que no afectaría a Rusia es para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## esquilero (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Alemania no comprará más gas ruso




En ese caso la industria alemana parará de producir. 

Me cuesta verlo.

Esto acabará en una caceria de los rusos contra los nazis ucranianos y santas pascuas. 

Y luego todos a seguir ganando dinero.


----------



## hyugaa (24 Feb 2022)

EUROPA POR SEGUIR ESTADOS UNIDOS VA ACABAR EN LA MISERIA ABSOLUTA

TENEMOS A TRAIDORES Y VENDIDOS EN BRUSELAS Y EN CADA GOBIERNO DE CADA NACIONES EUROPEA

AHORA ALEMANES CALENTAROS LA POLLA VOS VA A SALIR MÁS CARO QUEL RENTING DEL AUDI


----------



## Gorkako (24 Feb 2022)

Tonald Drump dijo:


> Seguid soñando, como hagan eso entonces sí que empieza la tercera guerra mundial con pepinazos nucleares. Si Vladimiro se ve acorralado vamos a tener un problema gordo.



Vladimiro hará lo que su amo el gran Dragón le diga...


----------



## Remero consentido (24 Feb 2022)

Que se prepare occidente porque Putin tiene un ejercito de hackers... Uno va a ser expulsado reglamentariamente del swift pero los otros pueden quedar fuera de facto, por inoperatividad de los sistemas...


----------



## louis.gara (24 Feb 2022)

La cortina de humo del covid se va esfumando. Empieza la debacle de los estados hundidos de América?


----------



## Kiral (24 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Desde hace 1 semana todas las empresas rusas tienen que pagar por adelantado porque ninguna aseguradora las cubre. *Yo como trabajo sé estas cosas *y las pajas niniescas de que no afectaría a Rusia es para mear y no echar gota.



Jaajajajajajajajajajajaa


----------



## sirpask (24 Feb 2022)

Millar dijo:


> Rusia es un vergel de prosperidad en cambio, sí. A ver con qué os pagan a los bots a partir de ahora.



¿Pero de verdad no veis el problema de materias primas que vamos a tener?


----------



## sirpask (24 Feb 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Pues en unas horas, se han zampado media Ucrania... *



Hombre, su presidente es como José Mota aqui en España, y su partido politico podria ser una productora de Antena 3.

No es coña, buscarlo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Feb 2022)

viene siendo eso

a los europeos les quitas netflix y se tiran por la ventana

la diferencia entre una sociedad y otra es abismal. Hemos perdido


----------



## Concursante (24 Feb 2022)

Entiendo que estás jugando la cuenta, ¿no? Lo digo porque ya estoy un poco hasta los cojones de los últimos apocalipsis, que cada vez se cumplen menos.


----------



## LaGallinaCaponata (24 Feb 2022)

A los rusos ahora mismo se la trufa. Es más ya lo tenian descontando que iba a suceder por lo que pasó en Crimea. Y por eso:
- Los rusos adaptaron sus pagos internacionales al CISP (es el sistema internacional de pagos de China).
- Han acordado la venta de gas entre Rusia y China y... (ojito) que se paguen en euros en vez de dólares.
- Europa seguirá comprando petroleo y gas ruso, esté Rusia en el sistema swift o no... y ya no por ellos, sino por nuestro bien.

Y ojito a la jugada de China-Rusia porque cuando una moneda se deja de usar se devalua. Y la jugada de comenzar los pagos internacionales entre ellos y dejar el dolar al margen es el mayor daño que pueden hacer a los americanos... y esto acaba de empezar y con ello el comienzo de la decadencia americana. El mayor cáncer para EEUU es un dólar débil. Al tiempo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Feb 2022)

¿POR QUÉ NO EXPULSAMOS A LOS GRINGOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE NUEESTRAS FRONTERAS Y DE NUESTRAS VIDAS?

EUROPA ESTÁ PETADA DE SUS BASES MILITARES, QUE SON SUELO ESTADOUNIDENSE. ESTAMOS INVADIDOS.

625 BASES MILITARES TIENEN FUERA DE SUS FRONTERAS. Y NO SON PARA HACER EL BIEN.

TIENEN CENTROS SECRETOS DE SECUESTROS Y TORTURAS HASTA LA MUERTE POR TODOS LOS RINCONES DEL MUNDO.


----------



## Remero consentido (24 Feb 2022)

Realmente ya hemos visto que las bravuconadas usanas o europedas sólo son, pues eso, bravuconadas. Que si el swift, que si el gaseoducto, que si sanciones, que si.... tonterias 
No tienen vemoles a ir a la guerra contra Rusia... que si


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Feb 2022)

Sin Swift difícil enviarlos. A no ser que los impriman y envíen en camiones. O quizás te quito el swift, pero te lo pongo un ratito para enviarte unos euretes y que me metas un poco de gas.


----------



## NormanMan (24 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Los alemanes van ir a pagar con camiones llenos de euros el gas a Moscú



Hola buenas, estoy interesado en sus productos, acepta paypal?


----------



## Remero consentido (24 Feb 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> viene siendo eso
> 
> a los europeos les quitas netflix y se tiran por la ventana
> 
> la diferencia entre una sociedad y otra es abismal. Hemos perdido


----------



## coscorron (24 Feb 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Sin Swift difícil enviarlos. A no ser que los impriman y envíen en camiones. O quizás te quito el swift, pero te lo pongo un ratito para enviarte unos euretes y que me metas un poco de gas.



Que sentido tiene retirarles el SWIFT si luego sigues comerciando con ellos ... Si haces eso directamente les dejas de comprar y de vender todo. Futuros del gas ...







A ver hasta donde llegan. Podéis ir empezando a ducharos con agua fria porque el agua caliente va a ser un lujo ... Y encender los candiles.


----------



## sirpask (24 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que sentido tiene retirarles el SWIFT si luego sigues comerciando con ellos ... Si haces eso directamente les dejas de comprar y de vender todo. Futuros del gas ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 956255
> 
> ...



Ademas ... El sureste Asiatico + China + los Arabes + Sudamerica... Es un mercado que necesita muchos recursos y puede pagar bien


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (24 Feb 2022)

Ursula von der Leyen dijo: “Presentaremos un paquete

Y hasta aquí he leido


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Feb 2022)

SWIFT es la red de alta seguridad que conecta la gran mayoría de las instituciones financieras del mundo. El Gobierno ruso ya ha respondido a esta posibilidad con dureza, anunciando que, de suceder,* detendrán en seco todos los envíos* de petróleo, gas y metales a Europa.


MUERTE A LOS GRINGOS, LOS MAYORES ENEMIGOS DE ESPAÑA. LOS QUE NOS LO ARREBATARON TODO EN 1898 CON MENTIRAS COMO EXCUSA.







Recordemos que para colmo estaba vacío


----------



## Besucher (24 Feb 2022)

El acuerdo Rusia - China para el pago en Eur hace mucho daño a USA.

Los futuros del gas a toda leche para arriba.

El gas de Rusia que no va a dejar de pasar a Europa. Por eso mismo la expulsión del SWIFT, para que Rusia tenga aún más excusa de invadir Ucrania, y que lo haga rapidito, así el gas no cesará de pasar (que es lo que interesa a Rusia y Europa) y el golpe será más leve e influirá menos en los mercados. En todo caso, se se hace necesario, se restablece temporalmente para que se hagan los pagos que se tengan que hacer.

El petróleo ya pasa de los 100 USD.

La bolsa de Moscú pegándose un buen porrazo.

Sólo se están midiendo las p---as, con el resultado predecible de que la invasión se haría cuando conviniese y no se harían daño mútuo.

En todo esto los mayores repercutidos son los ciudadanos europeos que van a ver subir los precios de las materias primas que no tienen, y los Ucranianos que van a ver caer unas cuantas bombas estos días.

Si de verdad esto fuese una guerra mundial China no estaría viéndolo todo desde detrás de la barrera. En el momento en que las cosas se pusiesen de verdad serias Rusia corta el gas y Europa no dura 2 horas sin pedir perdón por todos los pecados desde la creación de la Humanidad (propios o ajenos).

China es la que ha provocado toda esta inestabilidad con el biruh, y ahora se sienta a ver cómo los demás se gritan unos a otros. Si los palos empezasen a darse ellos estarían descansados; aunque tampoco les conviene llegar a ese punto porque es mejor debilitar a tus enemigos que jugártela a salir mal herido en una pelea callejera.

Rusia y Ucrania son los panchitos que la lían cualquier madrugada, Europa las farolas y papeleras que se dañan en la trifulca, EEUU alguien que llega a su casa y se encuentra el percal en su calle, y que llama a la policía sabiendo que no se van a personar hasta que los panchos estén durmiendo en su cama; y China es el burbujo que se entera de lo que pasó anoche y piensa "ojalá se hubiesen matado unos cuantos entre ellos".


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

Petición online para que Rusia libere al pueblo europeo de la dictadura corrupta y criminal de Bruselas


Yo no he votado a esta bruja. Ya está bien de que se rían de todos los que les pagan el sueldo y conspiren activa y públicamente contra los intereses de la mayoría de a quienes gobiernan. Sanciones a Rusia significa menos clientes para negocios europeos. Mas paro y pobreza. Idem con la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> No tienen vemoles a ir a la guerra contra Rusia... que si



Sobre todo porque *bemoles* se escribe con *b* de *burro*.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Feb 2022)

Re-Gretas, Ukraine has a few


How the European obsession with decarbonization has driven energy and electricity prices through the roof and helped give Vladimir Putin license to do whatever he likes




alexberenson.substack.com





Preparar mantas y hogueras


----------



## ugeruge (24 Feb 2022)

La ruina en Villa Joyosa y en Porto Banús


----------



## Remero consentido (24 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Sobre todo porque *bemoles* se escribe con *b* de *burro*.




jajajajajajjaja si tiene bemoles la cosa.... ajajajajaj


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Feb 2022)

No hay cojones


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Feb 2022)

ugeruge dijo:


> La ruina en Villa Joyosa y en Porto Banús



La Vila Joiosa y Puerto Banús.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Los alemanes van ir a pagar con camiones llenos de euros el gas a Moscú



Pues que recen para que los rusos no les pidan pagar el gas en euros-oro fisicos.


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Feb 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajajajaa... hostia... jajajajaaaa... tienes razón, me había olvidado que hablaba en un foro de... jajajjaaaa, perdona tío...
> 
> Que a lo que vamos... ayer Calitos quedó por detrás del Charles, le metió casi 2 décimas o algo más... mierda... y Alonso tiene al menos un buga que puede mantener el motor, que corra además... pero... mierda también no creo que corra y tiene más de 40 tacos... va otra birra tío????... jajajajajaaaa, pero esta la pagas tú... o no mejor yo que después de la murga del otro post ya me vale... jajajajajaaaa



Es que has metido Arabia, África y no sé cuántos temas más en el mismo post, como un retrasado que repite consignas sin que liguen entre sí como un papagayo.

Vuelve a intentarlo


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

antivivoras dijo:


> En realidad es bueno. Saldrán alternativas que restaran poder a los globalistas.





L mayor globalista es Rusia 

En el siglo XX intento controlar el mundo con su puto comunismo


Hoy te dice que Ucrania es Rusia
Mañana que lo es paraguay


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Oriente Medio seguirá siendo un refugio financiero excelente para los rusos. Es más creo que Dubai y demás van a salir MUY beneficiados de esta guerra.
> 
> No tomar parte en organizaciones supranacionales destructoras de naciones a veces sale a cuenta.




Emiratos es una base yankee


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> ¿Los pobres rusos? Ellos van para arriba. Los pobres nosotros que vamos para abajo y sin frenos.




Pib per capita a punto de superar hacia abajo a los búlgaros


Los rusos jamás han ido para arriba


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que sentido tiene retirarles el SWIFT si luego sigues comerciando con ellos ... Si haces eso directamente les dejas de comprar y de vender todo. Futuros del gas ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 956255
> 
> ...





Lo dices por Argelia?


----------



## Remero consentido (24 Feb 2022)

ugeruge dijo:


> La ruina en Villa Joyosa y en Porto Banús




Vila Joiosa... qué pueblo tan bonito... altamente recomendable... nada que ver con su vecino Benidorm


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

Si los rusos son tan listos
Y tienen de todo


Como cojones tienen el mismo pib casi que España con 100 millones más y Europa está lleno de putas rusas a 50 euros el polvo?


----------



## ugeruge (24 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> La Vila Joiosa y Puerto Banús.



Es el puto autocorrector del móvil chino


----------



## Charlie_69 (24 Feb 2022)

Eso seria pegarse un tiro en el pie, y con la cantidad de tiros en el pie que se ha pegado esta gente, me lo creo


----------



## coscorron (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Lo dices por Argelia?



Lo digo por el precio del gas en general ... Los futuros del gráfico son del gas que se produce en holanda pero evidentemente en todo el mundo los precios acaban conectados.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (24 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Los alemanes van ir a pagar con camiones llenos de euros el gas a Moscú



O de oro.


----------



## damnit (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Emiratos es una base yankee



Emiratos no se casa con nadie. Emiratos hará lo que Arabia Saudí diga, esta es la realidad


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Emiratos no se casa con nadie. Emiratos hará lo que Arabia Saudí diga, esta es la realidad





Y Arabia pertenece a...?


----------



## pocholito (24 Feb 2022)

Rusia desde 2014 ha creado un sistema alternativo de pagos me parece que el 30 al 40% se hace segun ese sistema alternativo ahora lo que haran los rusos es aumentar ese porcentaje China esta detras de Rusia ya mismo veremos la invasion de Taiwan y el mar de la china a Rusia se la suda sanciones teniendo a China y vendiendole a esta el gas y el petroleo no tiene ningun problema.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Feb 2022)

Se va a haber un follón....................


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y Arabia pertenece a...?



¿La Fiscalía de quién depende? Pues eso...........


----------



## manottas (24 Feb 2022)

En Canarias y en la Costa del Sol se van a acordar de Putin y la guerra. Hay una gran colonia de rusos comprando 2ª viviendas y blanqueando dinero.


----------



## Boaz (24 Feb 2022)

los rusos tienen su propio sistema, unido al de china


----------



## schulz (24 Feb 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


>




? Te confirman. ??

Me parece que se la suda. El BANCO CENTRAL RUSO, hace tiempo es ya de Rusia. Las deudas estan pagadas y esto ya hace tiempo esta estudiado....Hay 50.000. millones a disponer y VENDER cuando les salgan de los wbos..Menudo agujero para el papelito de colores yanki..

Las arcas llenas de oro..que ha estado comprando durante años..( porque Putin , ya conocía el BACALAO ) ya han hecho con China un nuevo sistema de resolver compra/ ventas..

Y lo mas cojonudo..del asunto..LA LLAVE del gas ahi esta para cerrar el 1º tubo de gas..HABER por donde sale la industria alemana..y toda Europa...porque Europa es deficitaria de gas..Francia , el Benelux, Ukrania ya no sabe donde pedir prestado para pagar carbon a Bielorrusia y gas a Rusia..Hace poco ,o hicieron con prestamos anglos 4000 millones...etc etc....Pero es que en ventas militares es la 2º potencia mundial__y China compra lo que les lleven ....Y todos los paises de CENTRO ASIA ..para el desarrollo van a gastar energia....

?? Que me decias de la pobre Rusia ?? ___Europa esta jodida tio....vas a pagar 2000 euros por 1000 metros cúbicos de gas..

y eso son pelas para Rusia..( que tb tiene acuerdos con Iran ). Espera haber como queda eso...Y si tenemos en cuenta que.....por Arte de Bilibirloque , se caen los aviones..y los barcos pierden los rumbos..sin saber porque...Ejemplo ya lo hubo hace 3/4 años. Veremos dijo un ciego

Que te sigan confirmando..


----------



## damnit (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y Arabia pertenece a...?



No, si te entiendo lo que quieres decir. Pero a estos países les tocas los cojones lo que quieras hasta que les tocas el dinero.


----------



## fede35 (24 Feb 2022)

Les sacan de la mierda? Gracias por expulsarlos del sistema swift de mierda de dinero fiat que tienen montado esos estafadores.

Ahora podremos empezar a crear sistemas financieros reales sin toda la mierda del dinero fiat ni el fmi ni el bce ni todas esas organizaciones terroristas.


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (24 Feb 2022)

Criptos to the moon


----------



## vil. (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Es que has metido Arabia, África y no sé cuántos temas más en el mismo post, como un retrasado que repite consignas sin que liguen entre sí como un papagayo.
> 
> Vuelve a intentarlo



Hostia puta... Aramco se lo ví al Vettel, creo, ya te digo que al final van a tener más pasta esto de los Stroll que todos los demás pitxa, ya te digo... pero lo de Africa no lo veo pitxa... a qué te refieres, que el tal Hamilton es inglés, de los ingleses de toda la vída, no te lleves a engaño con su tez... venga otra rondilla pitxa... jajajajajaaaa... esto ahora pagas tú colegui, que ando escaso de lereulos...


----------



## vil. (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si los rusos son tan listos
> Y tienen de todo
> 
> 
> Como cojones tienen el mismo pib casi que España con 100 millones más y Europa está lleno de putas rusas a 50 euros el polvo?



Vaya pregunta, esa la sabe cualquiera y no precisa ser muy listo: GREENSPAN...


----------



## max power (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Alemania no comprará más gas ruso



Lo acabaran arreglando.

Alemania necesita gas y el ruso es el mas accesible por el nordstream II.

Y Rusia necesita ingresos.

Veremos.

A las malas aguantan mas ellos sin euros que nosotros sin gas.


----------



## Ponix (24 Feb 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


>



NI DE PUTA COÑA


----------



## Ponix (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si los rusos son tan listos
> Y tienen de todo
> 
> 
> Como cojones tienen el mismo pib casi que España con 100 millones más y Europa está lleno de putas rusas a 50 euros el polvo?



Siendo mentira ese dato. Solo en materias primas ya tienen para 20 españas.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (24 Feb 2022)

No se les puede expulsar del Bitcoin. Jaque mate Folla Fiat-OTAN.


----------



## Wein (24 Feb 2022)

no creo, entonces no le podremos comprar petroleo ni gas?

Espero que al menos levanten las sanciones a Iran


----------



## schulz (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Alemania no comprará más gas ruso



?? No comprará ?  Alemania que piense que alomejor quien le corta el suministro es Rusia..Los tiene cogidos por.........Se nota que No tienes NIP...Te diré ..un poco.....El gas ruso. vale muxoooo menos que el que llega por otros lados. Y además no hay problemas de RUTA.. ..El presidente de empresas de gas rusas es alemán..y tienen estudiado lo mejor para Alemania..

Puede no obstante comprar en otra parte...ARRIESGANDOSE a que no lleguen los barcos , ni los tubos en buenas condiciones..porque el barco en función de la pasta que le ofrezcan cambia de rumbo..Una historia tio..


----------



## Benedicto Camela (24 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Puede Rusia, un país con el PIB similar al de España, permitirse ésto?
> 
> La segunda pregunta (retórica, por supuesto) es: ¿en qué cojones nos gastamos nosotros el dinero?



En cosas chulísimas


----------



## Ratziel (24 Feb 2022)

Los rusos ya llevan décadas montando su propio sistema con Brasil, China y algún que otro país más. Así que cuidado, no vaya a ser que el tiro salga por la culata.


----------



## curvilineo (24 Feb 2022)

Justo esta semana espero una transferencia de Rusia, no es coña.


----------



## PIA (24 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> 0.16% de las exportaciones. Rusia es solo petróleo, droga y armas paco de mierda



Casi la mitad del PIB ruso son exportaciones. Tus datos están caducos.









 Cifras del comercio exterior en Rusia - Santandertrade.com







santandertrade.com


----------



## Triyuga (24 Feb 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Pues a ver como le pagan el gas que obligatoriamente necesitarán los europeos.


----------



## Triyuga (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Alemania no comprará más gas ruso



El americano, cuesta el doble...


----------



## Froco (24 Feb 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Los alemanes van ir a pagar con camiones llenos de euros el gas a Moscú



Los veo cargando hortalizas en España para hacerles la compra. Para que coño quiere un Ruso una moneda de mierda como es el euro que no se para de imprimir


----------



## Bye Felicia (24 Feb 2022)

BTC no está ahí por capricho....


----------



## Triyuga (24 Feb 2022)

Rusia y China llevan años preparandose ("prevenir vale mas que sanar")

Hilo en Burbuja de 2014:





*Tema mítico* : - Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


Si crees que el oro no es mas que una piedra amarilla, una reliquia barbara o que es algo del pasado, no sigas leyendo... Solo hay dos activos presentes en todos los bancos centrales: el dolar y el oro. -Uno se guarda por ser dinero soberano sin riesgo de contrapartida al tener valor por si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gentilischi (24 Feb 2022)

*Rusia* y *China*, (entre otros, añadiéndose Irán y demás) ya tienen preparado una *alternativa* al *SWIFT*: Se llama *SPFS* y *CIPS* respectivamente. 

HHora de TUMBAR el *petrodolar*? Esta mierda puede escalar mucho. Esperemos que no lleguen tan lejos... 









Russian & Chinese Alternatives For SWIFT Global Banking Network Coming Online - Russia Briefing News


SPFS and CIPS provide a SWIFT alternative in global banking transaction SWIFT (Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunications) has long been the global banking transfer mechanism of choice, launched in 1973. It provides a network that enables financial institutions worldwide to...



www.russia-briefing.com


----------



## Gentilischi (24 Feb 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Casi la mitad del PIB ruso son exportaciones. Tus datos están caducos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*A dónde* exportan? Países *occidentales-atlantistas* sancionadores? O más bien *China-Asia*?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 Feb 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


>



*GO PUTIN GO GO GO!

*


----------



## wireless1980 (24 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Todas las empresas que tengan clientes rusos que se preparen para la ruina. En España no seran pocas, con la de rusos millonettis que hay en la costa.



Tienes datos que soporten algo de esto? Parece un invent de los buenos. 


sirpask dijo:


> Otra losa mas sobre la débil Europa....
> 
> A ver si nos damos cuenta que todo lo que aplicamos a Rusia nos perjudica mucho mas a Europa. Por que tendremos muchos mas intermediarios para comprar lo que ellos producen.
> 
> Sin contar las exportaciones que ya no podemos hacer a un pais que esta "al lado".



Rusia es cliente de Europa? Cual es l balanza comercial con Rusia? ¿No será al revés?


----------



## FernandoIII (24 Feb 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Casi la mitad del PIB ruso son exportaciones. Tus datos están caducos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0.16% son exportaciones españolas a Rusia, aprende a leer mendrugo. Y los rusos solo exportan materias primas porque tienen una economía panchita moronegra


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> En cosas chulísimas





En invadir menos pero vivir 15 años más de media y mejor


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *GO PUTIN GO GO GO!
> 
> *





Apenas nada

El 47% a la UE








China pesa tanto como Holanda


----------



## Ghosterin (24 Feb 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Rusia y Ucrania son los panchitos que la lían cualquier madrugada, Europa las farolas y papeleras que se dañan en la trifulca, EEUU alguien que llega a su casa y se encuentra el percal en su calle, y que llama a la policía sabiendo que no se van a personar hasta que los panchos estén durmiendo en su cama; y China es el burbujo que se entera de lo que pasó anoche y piensa "ojalá se hubiesen matado unos cuantos entre ellos".



Yo cambiaría el papel de EEUU de "alguien que no tiene nada que ver con la pelea" a "ser el principal instigador de la trifulca", ya que así salen todos mal parados (Ucrania, Rusia, Europa...), y el de China al burbujo que lo ve todo en tiempo real (no en diferido) desde su casa, en una posición bien segura y lejana del conflicto.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> El gas vendrá de otros sitios, tan fácil como eso



De donde?

bolas del desierto….


----------



## Ederto (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Alemania no comprará más gas ruso



Pagará por paypal


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (24 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Todas las empresas que tengan clientes rusos que se preparen para la ruina. En España no seran pocas, con la de rusos millonettis que hay en la costa.



Pues mi empresa tiene que hacer pagos a una empresa en San petersburgo, de millones de € al cambio, mensuales, por unos cachivaches que compramos a buen precio


----------



## PIA (24 Feb 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> 0.16% son exportaciones españolas a Rusia, aprende a leer mendrugo. Y los rusos solo exportan materias primas porque tienen una economía panchita moronegra



Ya que tú has parado con 0,16 y no aportas nada más desarrollo yo el tema. 
Pues resulta que detrás de ese porcentaje ínfimo hay siguientes datos: 15.000 empresas y 11.300 millones de euros de ganancias. 









Cerca de 15.000 empresas españolas mantienen un comercio anual de 11.300 millones con Rusia y Ucrania


Cerca de 15.000 empresas españolas mantienen relaciones comerciales de exportación o importación con Rusia o...




www.europapress.es





Y ahora imagina esas 15.000 empresas perdie do el mercado. Para empezar, ese pastizal ya no acabará en manos de empresas españolas, por consiguiente no habrá impuestos para mantener es estado de "bienestar", ya no por no decir de aquellas que cerraran directamente y el personal a engrosar ya abultado paro. 


Y son tan sólo 0,16%.


----------



## Salchichonio (24 Feb 2022)

antivivoras dijo:


> En realidad es bueno. Saldrán alternativas que restaran poder a los globalistas.



Bitcoin, testaferros dentro de Swift e ya


----------



## George Orwell (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Apenas nada
> 
> El 47% a la UE
> 
> ...



El problema no es sólo el que deja de exportar. También del que deja de importar. 
Aquí hay alguien que ha meneando el avispero y, desde luego, sí que no va a perder nada. Está al otro lado del Atlántico.


----------



## George Orwell (24 Feb 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Pues mi empresa tiene que hacer pagos a una empresa en San petersburgo, de millones de € al cambio, mensuales, por unos cachivaches que compramos a buen precio



Mi empresa también tendría un buen problema. Directamente es perder varios buenos clientes (por cierto, europeos) en suelo ruso.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> El americano, cuesta el doble...



A los precios actuales, el transporte no es un problema.


----------



## Gago (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## magufone (24 Feb 2022)

Frackeos sanos...
Si es que llevan colandola siglos


----------



## golden graham (24 Feb 2022)

Pero cuando van a expulsarlos del suif?


----------



## magufone (24 Feb 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Pero cuando van a expulsarlos del suif?



Hoy no mañana?


----------



## estrujillo (24 Feb 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Bitcoin?



No. Putin lo ha prohibido.


----------



## Besucher (24 Feb 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Yo cambiaría el papel de EEUU de "alguien que no tiene nada que ver con la pelea" a "ser el principal instigador de la trifulca", ya que así salen todos mal parados (Ucrania, Rusia, Europa...), y el de China al burbujo que lo ve todo en tiempo real (no en diferido) desde su casa, en una posición bien segura y lejana del conflicto.



Sí, también había pensado que eras las panchas que animan a sus machos bien pimplados de alcohol a que otro pancho le abra la cabeza mientras ellas gritan como descosidas desde bien lejos de donde se dan los palos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

EU unlikely to cut Russia off SWIFT for now, sources say


----------



## matias331 (24 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Puede Rusia, un país con el PIB similar al de España, permitirse ésto?
> 
> La segunda pregunta (retórica, por supuesto) es: ¿en qué cojones nos gastamos nosotros el dinero?



Mientras alla se arman, in spain invierten en genaro y moros para las voluntarias de la cruz red y en mantener a los votantes de pablo


----------



## 4motion (24 Feb 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> ¿Los pobres rusos? Ellos van para arriba. Los pobres nosotros que vamos para abajo y sin frenos.



Pobres Rusos si.



Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fra Diavolo (24 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> *Rusia* y *China*, (entre otros, añadiéndose Irán y demás) ya tienen preparado una *alternativa* al *SWIFT*: Se llama *SPFS* y *CIPS* respectivamente.
> 
> HHora de TUMBAR el *petrodolar*? Esta mierda puede escalar mucho. Esperemos que no lleguen tan lejos...
> 
> ...




Jordiwild entrevistó hace poco al Pedro Baños, unos pocos días, y hablaba precisamente de esto: que en 2014 si no recuerdo mal les dieron por el culo con las sanciones y, desde entonces, han preparado el terreno para que no les afectase tanto esto si les volvía a pasar. 

De ahí que Rusia y China tengan ya el chiringuito montado, con más de 500 bancos, y pagos en euros.

Yo creo que quien está detrás de todo esto es EEUU, que ve cómo le andan comiendo la tostada y anda tocando los cojones en las sombras.
No me extrañaría la noticia de los laboratorios en el borde de la frontera rusa con Ukrania.

Por las declaraciones de Putin parece que les tiene más ganas a los políticos ukranianos que a la milicia/población.


Nunca sabremos la verdad.


----------



## Play_91 (24 Feb 2022)

Ese es el sistema de la mafia global banquero financista así que imagino Rusia estará contenta.
Que poco le queda al QFS gracias a las cagadas de los globalistas.


----------



## elchicho47 (24 Feb 2022)

La momia de Biden lo ha desmentido ,


----------



## Linsecte2000 (24 Feb 2022)

Sanciones PACO DE MIERDA


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 Feb 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> La momia de Biden lo ha desmentido ,



el ridículo que está haciendo EEUU es evidente y notorio


----------



## El Moñas (24 Feb 2022)

Putin sacó conclusiones evidentes de la salida (¿Huida?) de los USA de Afganistán con sus aliados por delante.
Biden ha dicho que no va a enviar tropas a Ucrania.
UCRANIA ESTÁ JODIDA.

Las sanciones a Rusia perjudican a la UE por la subida de costes de las materias primas. NOS JODEN VIVOS. A los USA se la suda.

Ergo, ya veremos si las ponen.

Fin del asunto. Circulen.


----------



## HDR (24 Feb 2022)

1- Subnormal abre hilo diciendo que va a ocurrir X cosa.

2- X no ocurre.

3- Subnormal huye de su propio hilo.



Qué inesperado. Nunca antes visto en el foro.


----------



## Fermoselle (24 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Todas las empresas que tengan clientes rusos que se preparen para la ruina. En España no seran pocas, con la de rusos millonettis que hay en la costa.



Menudo ingenuo eres .................. ya lo tenian previsto ¿ Y como van a pagale los usanos por su petroleo ? SI querido les compran petroleo ...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## frrank (24 Feb 2022)

La que está liando el Trump


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Feb 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> De donde?
> 
> bolas del desierto….



Reservas de gas en el mundo


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Feb 2022)

Aparte de Rusia y de Estados Unidos, hay más países que producen


----------



## matias331 (24 Feb 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Menudo ingenuo eres .................. ya lo tenian previsto ¿ Y como van a pagale los usanos por su petroleo ? SI querido les compran petroleo ...



no te olvides de los motores para los cohetes Atlas, Angara, .....que le compran a los ruskis


----------



## matias331 (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Reservas de gas en el mundo



Este cuadro no esta bien...........China le compra gas a Rusia, Argentina le compra a Bolivia,................


----------



## rascachapas (24 Feb 2022)

Al menos no ha invadido Ucrania inventándose que tenían armas de destrucción masiva.


----------



## Kazeon (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Reservas de gas en el mundo



Pues si licuar y regasificar el gas argellino para que no pase por marruecos ya nos supone un problemón,,,,,,como para traerlo de esos países a Alemanía en metaneros,,,a que puertos??. Una cosa es una tubería, otra el proceso de licuar, meter en un barco, llevarlo a un puerto preparado, regasificarlo y meterlo en red,,,,,,


----------



## DarkNight (24 Feb 2022)

Si hacen eso, Putin tomara Suiza, sede bancaria, pasando por Polonia y Alemania

Expulsar del sistema bancario es una declaración de guerra
Se nota que los globalistas quieren millones de muertos para bajar la población mundial


----------



## Kazeon (24 Feb 2022)

La idea es mantener el petrodolar,,o el gasdolar,,,,como moneda de obligada obtención. Ya sabemos lo que les paso a quienes osaron decir de vender en otras monedas.....Aún así, dificil traer gas de tan lejos,,,por lo que explico en el otro post,,,metaneros y mar,,y regasificar....








El Gobierno garantiza el suministro de gas pero advierte de alzas en el precio de la energía


La electricidad escala a 240 euros el megawatio en la subasta para mañana




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Feb 2022)

hoy
no
mañana

y así hasta que el ISO20022 caduque el SWIFT


----------



## SaRmY (24 Feb 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Alemania no comprará más gas ruso



Creo que se van a calentar con leña


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Feb 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Creo que se van a calentar con leña



no, la jugada maestra es pagar el gas usano a más del doble de precio que el de Rusia


----------



## pamplinero (25 Feb 2022)

Alemania no tiene puertos para procesar tanqueros de gas. Lo va a tener que comprar a precioputa y al menudeo a paises vecinos.


----------



## anonymous375298 (25 Feb 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> Creo que se van a calentar con leña



Totalmente de acuerdo con eso que dice Putin ahí. Los subnormales europeos (menos Francia) estamos cerrando centrales nucleares porque ohhh que mala la energía nuclear, oh no los pequeños residuos que produce, oh no que puede haber un accidente nuclear (que sólo han habido como 2 importantes desde que empezó la energía nuclear hace 68 años y por causas especiales) y después la gente se molesta cuando dependemos del petróleo y gas de otros países.


----------



## Cicciolino (25 Feb 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


>



¿"SWIFT", dices, cucaracha?

@bobojodós = pvtilla de banqueros masonazos con SWAGAZO.


----------



## ashe (25 Feb 2022)

Antes les pondría "intereses" por decirlo de alguna forma que echarlo, las materias primas que hay en Rusia son imprescindible para la industria como por ejemplo el paladio...

Pero vamos que esto es mas para tapar vergüenzas y la ruina por ambas partes que otra cosa y de paso si se hace un poco de limpieza al sobrar mucha población... pues mejor todavía


----------



## PIA (25 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Los rusos crearán el Суифт



De hecho, ya tenemos. Se llama MIR


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Feb 2022)

No pueden expulsarlo salvo que quieran dejar a Alemania a oscuras.


----------

